# What do you see?



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I took this shot of a bee on a dandelion out front of my hives last night, with my phone camera. Nice of her to sit so still!
Actually, I found her there, dead. If you can zoom in, you will see petals of the blossom on her right middle leg. It appears to me that she's tangled up in it, though it seems unlikely.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

How cold does it get at night. I took a look at my hives today and there sat a bee, pollen on her legs, in the grass dead as a door nail, she didn't quite make it back.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

The low that day was 45F. It was 4:30 pm and 58F when the shot was taken. There had been intermittent rain showers through the day.


----------

